# Whole Choice Ribeye Loin



## Old Dave (Aug 16, 2013)

My local Kroger had both the whole choice ribeye loin and also their choice angus chuck roasts on sale last week and I picked up a 17-1/2 pound whole ribeye loin and then had to take a raincheck on four of the chuck roasts as they were out of them. 







The loin was a very nice piece of meat and just needed some trimming and then sliced up into steaks. 






The first thing I did was to cut the tail off of the meat. This tail along with a couple more I have frozen will be ground up and mixed with the chuck roasts to make my white burger. 











I sliced the steaks about 1-1/4 “ thick which should make for some fine eating. 






I processed most of them for the freezer.






I saved one back and sprinkled on some garlic salt and then cracked on some fresh black pepper. I also quartered a couple of potatoes and placed them into a couple of foil pouches for my little cooker.






The Cobb Grill was handy so I filled it up with some lump charcoal and then loaded my potatoes into the moat beside the charcoal. 











I cooked the first side for about 4 minutes and then the second side for about 3 minutes to get my steak to a medium rare finish and then took it off the grill. 






Potatoes looked good coming off the cooker. 






It made for a nice lunch.


----------



## dledmo (Aug 16, 2013)

What?  Only one, where's mine?  Look's good Old notsharingwithme Dave!


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 16, 2013)

If that is lunch, what's for dinner? Great lookin' meal and post Dave!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder how long it will take me to get to Indiana?


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice looking steak and great post as well but what is a white burger?


----------



## boozer (Aug 17, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> If that is lunch, what's for dinner?


Peanut butter and jelly with a handful of doritos! Did you see how he wrapped up the silverware with a napkin,restaurant-style? I get the impression old Dave is a guy who takes his lunch damn seriously. Great lookin ribeye!


----------



## Old Dave (Aug 17, 2013)

*White Burger*

White burger is about a 60% lean and 40% fat. It does appear white after grinding and mixing. This is the best burger and always made with scraps from nothing but steak and equal cuts of meat. It is cooked to a little over medium rare or about 130 degrees internal and enjoyed. Kinda expensive but oh so good! Fat is flavor.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 18, 2013)

Great looking hunk of meat and fine trimming..slicing..packaging and cooking job you did on it.


----------



## MI Smoke (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice looking steak :tonqe:
I hear that's what they every Saturday night in Foat Wuth :-?


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 18, 2013)

Its been a bit barren around here. Aint bumped into a decent price Choice grade whole rib eye since Winn Dixie got run out of town. They ran the bone in models for 2.99 real regular..and sometimes mess up and sell the boneless version for the same price. Makes me sick to think about it..lol.


----------



## Bosko (Aug 18, 2013)

Man that looks nice!!!


----------

